# The Restoration of Amity



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (May 1, 2011)

Below is a article which covers The Restoration of Amity between the United Grand Lodge of England And the Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Massachusetts read it in its entirety below:

http://www.princehall.org/History/RestorationofAmity.pdf

Source: MWPHGL of Massachusetts


----------



## kosei (May 3, 2011)

good read


----------



## Ceasare (May 3, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## MikeMay (May 3, 2011)

This is a great read.  Thank you for posting it!  Just goes to show we shouldn't stop trying!


----------

